# Review: Hay Fever: How Chasing a Dream on a Vermont Farm Changed My Life



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It is the dream of many city dwellers to give up all the hustle and bustle of the inner city lifestyle and move to the country. Ah yes, the country, where life is simple and the living is easy and slow. Well, this book is about one couple who did just that. Angela Miller and her husband Rust left the high stress world of NYC and Angela's full time high stress job at a prestigious publishing firm, for a sprawling farm located in Vermont and started what today is thought of as one of the premiere Artesian goat cheese making businesses in New England, if not the whole U.S.

Review of Hay Fever


----------

